# a bad gosub tree number in sims 2



## musiclvr2010 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have never had problems with my sims 2 game until now. Every time I move my sims into a lot (btw, they are in college so its a rental lot) a error log pops up say error:bad gosub tree number. I looked it up on the logs in the folder and it seems to be an object error with the telephone because evry time i try to get them to call, the action disappears. I cant get my sims to do anything with out this message popping up. Someone suggested it coould be an old invisible dormie bug, but im not sure. and also, the lot im using is mary lous mini lots, i think the 2x1. and my expansion packs are uni, night life, and ofb. if you need any other info let me know =)


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

What the heck is "Bad gosub tree number" *Solved* - http://www.simbology.com/smf/index.php?topic=1076.0


----------



## musiclvr2010 (Dec 28, 2009)

thank you so much. i tried it and its fixed now =]


----------

